# Suche Gilde auf Lordaeron [Allianz]



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

ich suche dringend eine neue Gilde, meine jetzige packt das irgentwie nicht und sie nicht so aktiv. Auf jeden fall scheitern wir schon im Herz der Angst beim Bernformer unsok oder wie der heißt.. suche ne gilde wo es schon im Tdd geraidet wird..  

hab itemlevel 490 und bin pala tank.. ps: bin seit 3wochen 90


----------



## leckerbier (18. Juli 2013)

Bin etwas verwirrt. Um was für ein Spiel handelt es sich? Sorry, bin zu faul um noch Google zu benutzen. 

Oh, Sorry das ist ja der WoW Tread.


----------



## imischek (18. Juli 2013)

will dich nicht abhalten es zu versuchen aber vermutlich mehr erfolg haste in den offiziellen blizz foren für dein server
oder halt im /2

Lordaeron - Foren - World of Warcraft


----------

